# So Bush WOn?!



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

what are ur feeling !?


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm Canadian, but I have to say I'm not thrilled.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

im happy about Bush i just couldnt stomach Kerry


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

happy







just watched both speeches and I think both candidates did a nice job.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

devastated h34r: 
I don't know how we're going to survive another four years with this man


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Nov 3 2004, 04:53 PM
> *devastated h34r:
> I don't know how we're going to survive another four years with this man
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14695*


[/QUOTE]


I agree. This is going to be HORRIBLE.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm also happy that Bush won!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

i am happy bush one i agree with him on alot of issues but not all ,he has a very tough job and i think he did well to get us trew 9-11 being a nyer it was a very scarey time. And lets face it we cant blame all of americas problems on one man ,i am sure we will have a better 4 years









> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 3 2004, 07:23 PM
> *I'm miserable, but would have felt the same way if the other guy had won.  This is why I didn't mess with the absentee voting crap.  Why vote if there is no one worthy to vote for?  I didn't perceive a lesser evil.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14719*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 3 2004, 07:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14722
*[/QUOTE]
Oh yeah i can spell i mean won and through


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

am I the only person in America who voted for Ralph Nader









seriously, I didnt vote, not proud of that but I was torn, good and bad points to both, I think for the most part both canidates did well, I do believe Kerry would have won if those of us who were "undecided" or didnt fear change would have voted, not saying he would have been best, I disagreed with him on things that would have affected small businesses, yet a disagreed with Bush on parts of the war and taxes, I may be crazy but I think a Bush/Kerry as president/vice president together would be the best, initially it would cause turmoil but somehow we as a country have to come together


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Nov 3 2004, 07:32 PM
> *am I the only person in America who voted for Ralph Nader
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like our way of thinking bush/kerry! 2008


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Nov 3 2004, 08:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like our way of thinking bush/kerry! 2008








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14735
[/B][/QUOTE]


sounds good to me too!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

To me, voting for Nader is like voting for Bush. 

I really hate politics because it confuses me and I feel dumb about it although I bet I know as much as the average american. I didn't feel bad about not voting until I found out MY MOM voted! You think you know someone....! Anyway, I think what blew Kerry's chance was that we didn't know what his stances were and I think that caveman-terriorist guy wanted Kerry to win and who wants a terrorist on his side (i'm so dumb today that I can't think of his name! I suck!). I think regardless of what he believed in, popular or not, I think that would have made a huge difference. Part of me like Kerry alot, but I wanted Bush to win more. 

I definitely wanted Bush to win 2000. I didnt like Gore AT ALL. 

The way Kerry spoke, I think he may run again next term. I think I like him better than Hilary. When I heard Kerry's speech today, I felt a little torn. What he said after his lose was perfect to me. It made me second guess myself a bit on how I feel making me feel confused all over again. I hope that Bush did learn afew things from Kerry. 

Bush/Kerry would be great union!! HAHA


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm happy about Bush!







That's not too popular in my age group. h34r: 
It's nice to be part of a group where we can all say this kind of stuff and not jump down eachothers backs. Makes me feel all..... comfy.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

There's so many issues that Bush supports that I just cannot get behind. Especially after seeing F. 9/11...I don't think the average American even realizes that Iraq has nothing to do with what we're fighting against...which is really upsetting.
Another thing that bothers me is that although all the big voting campaigns voted everyone to GET OUT AND VOTE or VOTE OR DIE no one told people to get informed before voting!!! Argh....
The way he handled the war, the fact that he is against abortion and against gay marriage....yuck yuck yuck....I can't wait til 2008. 
\Wouldn't it be great if Barack Obama ran!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am unhappy... <_< 
~Elegant


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Joe- Today I was thinking the SAME exact thing! Kerry/Bush would be great lol!! Yeah I am shocked that bush won because I definitely wasnt expecting that but what can we do...When I heard Kerry's speech I felt so sad


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm not happy. But I can't say that I was so much voting FOR Kerry as voting AGAINST Bush. I would like to see a candidate from either party who is more in the middle and not so far to the left or right. I just can't support the majority of issues in such an arch conservative Republican party. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

I dont want to say that Bush is an Idiiot.... but, Just look at the MORAN and what he did with this country within the past four years.. Reality hits! Very sad. :excl:


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

To me it was like choosing the lesser of two evils. I went with Kerry but didn't like him either.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Nov 4 2004, 08:07 AM
> *To me it was like choosing the lesser of two evils. I went with Kerry but didn't like him either.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ditto here!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

well brace yourself and you can quote me later on as the months past.. Let's get ready for another war i got 2 options here.. North Korea or Iran... and i pray to God my friends and i are wrong on this issue... but sadly we were not wrong in 2001/2002...... or 2003


Ps.. my friends and i are Political Science Majors and International Relations .. pray we r wrong! -_-


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Bush won because he never waivered..Many people do like him for his courage and strength the 9/11 was a horrific sickening event for us all and he came through for us . My way of thinking was that Bush needs to complete this journey and another 4 years will bring us back. Kerry was way to weak for us to entrust our lives in his hands the stakes are too high, I voted for a president i felt can protect the country, i certainly didnt and don't feel either one of them would and will do anything for this economy, but i felt that we needed to have the strongest man lead us to our safety & freedom again
Kerry in my eyes was not that Man 
Bush was
The facts remain that we havent been hit since Bush took this position
all the other crap they deal to us about what they will do means nothing if we are unsafe! So i am happy Bush won.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Nov 4 2004, 09:53 AM
> *well brace yourself and you can quote me later on as the months past.. Let's get ready for another war i got 2 options here.. North Korea or Iran... and i pray to God my friends and i are wrong on this issue... but sadly we were not wrong in 2001/2002...... or 2003
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My husband and I have said the same thing...and we are not as "politically learned" as you and your friends...







But, we see something like that in this term also.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 4 2004, 10:45 AM
> *Bush won because he never waivered..Many people do like him for his courage and strength the 9/11 was a horrific sickening event for us all and he came through for us .  My way of thinking was that Bush needs to complete this journey and another 4 years will bring us back.  Kerry was way to weak for us to entrust our lives in his hands the stakes are too high, I voted for a president i felt can protect the country, i certainly didnt and don't feel either one of them would and will do anything for this economy, but i felt that we needed to have the strongest man lead us to our safety & freedom again
> Kerry in my eyes was not that Man
> Bush was
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I REALLY really dont think we are any safer than we were before 9-11 and maybe i do agree with you than Kerry may have not been the best candidate but again if people did it for safety and LIBERTY (im not sure what liberty you are talking about) they re-elected him for the wrong reasons


and the fact that we haven't been hit... (we had never been hit before either)... and i belive we have just not in our soil... or what do u call the beheadings!?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley+Nov 4 2004, 12:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I REALLY really dont think we are any safer than we were before 9-11 and maybe i do agree with you than Kerry may have not been the best candidate but again if people did it for safety and LIBERTY (im not sure what liberty you are talking about) they re-elected him for the wrong reasons
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14849
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well i work in nyc so being that we were the target i feel safer knowing that Bush is doing everything he can too ensure our saftey...In order for us to feel our freedom again we need to feel safe ...Everyone votes for what they feel is important to them some voted for Bush's family values which is basically why he won, i voted for his leadership and his fight against terror nothing else
Kerry was too soft and i would not have felt safe with his agenda


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Military aid... 5000 weapons to Israel .... doesnt really struck me as protecting us.. but then again.. i could be wrong

and Kerry won New York.. didnt he!?


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

It is wrong in so many ways for Bush to win this election. What were people thinking?!!!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Nov 4 2004, 12:53 PM
> *It is wrong in so many ways for Bush to win this election. What were people thinking?!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14857*


[/QUOTE]

okay so don't snap at me.. but what the media shows here makes people believe many things that may be different from the truth... we have the worse kind of censorship.. we censor ourselves... i guess critizing people for their lack of information or lack of will to look further.. i have friends in Europe arguing if THEY have the wrong view or AMERICANS are just too close minded.. and maybe WE are.. we live in a make believe world.. and feeling secure comes.. from our fears.. they play with our fears and the fact remains ...

we are so unsafe we are so hated.. we are so doomed


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

New york is a democratic state always has been , Media favors democrats
Most people have short memories and like to blame ...Israel needs help 
since there people are being blown up every day 
so the fact that Bush helps is a good thing ....Bottom lke is the MID East Hates Americans
why any american other than military even thinks about going over there is beyond me in the meantime we got the best of the Two Bush!!
im glad he won
4 years of Kerry would have been brutal guy couldnt make up his mind 
waivered on every subject .Bush stayed teh course and deserves the white house!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I woke up in the wee hours of election morning and had a brief anxiety attack wondering "what if Kerry won?" It hit me in the pit of my stomach because he is simply too weak to deal with today's world situation.

Our freedoms are unheard of in many other countries and their rulers want to keep it that way! People in those countries are putting their lives on the line for the RIGHT TO VOTE and people in our country DON'T VOTE because "I don't like either candidate". Well, get involved and be a candidate or support one you DO like, but DON"T NOT VOTE! That's the quickest and surest way to misery that I can imagine.

Someone on this post called Bush a MORAN. What is a MORAN? Enough said there. 

I don't agree with a number of things Bush has done, but I firmly believe he is the right person for our country.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Nov 4 2004, 12:38 PM
> *and the fact that we haven't been hit... (we had never been hit before either)... and i belive we have just not in our soil... or what do u call the beheadings!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14849*


[/QUOTE]

I too have a degree in Political Science. Kaley, what you are forgetting is, we have been hit.. Pearl Harbor.. which is interesting because we got hit by Japan but went to war with Germany. Which is a lot like what happened this time around. 

What I don't understand is this:

President Bush didn't wake up and say, 'I'm going to declare war today. There is nothing any of the other branches can say about it.' 

Our country is based on a check and balance system. The Senate supported going to war with Iraq. Kerry voted FOR war in Iraq. You can't just blame Bush for the war, at least blame the whole administration (meaning both parites). There had to have been good reason *most of which has not been made public which lead to this horrible war. Not only republicans could have made this happen. 

Obviously I am not for war, but since the beginning our country has helped other countries in need. This is what we have done in the past and are doing now. 

Homeland security is a hot issue right now, as well is it should be. It should ALWAYS be. We are just lucky this didn't happen while Clinton was in office, could you imagine... there he would be concetrating on not getting impeached for being a dumb @*# when a horrible attack could have happened...think about that....

just my 50cents!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Nov 4 2004, 01:10 PM
> *We are just lucky this didn't happen while Clinton was in office, could you imagine... there he would be concetrating on not getting impeached for being a dumb @*# when a horrible attack could have happened...think about that....
> 
> just my 50cents!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have a dollar. You guys have change? HAHA, jk. I'm broke.

Anyway, wasn't there an ATTEMPTED terriorist attack when Clinton was in office? Something about a car bomb in an underground parking lot?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 4 2004, 02:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a dollar. You guys have change? HAHA, jk. I'm broke.

Anyway, wasn't there an ATTEMPTED terriorist attack when Clinton was in office? Something about a car bomb in an underground parking lot?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14880
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes there was, at the World Trade Center. That one just seemed to be brushed aside.. I want to say the Oklahoma Bombing happened just after that which really captivated the attention of the US.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Nov 4 2004, 01:59 PM
> *I woke up in the wee hours of election morning and had a brief anxiety attack wondering "what if Kerry won?"  It hit me in the pit of my stomach because he is simply too weak to deal with today's world situation.
> 
> Our freedoms are unheard of in many other countries and their rulers want to keep it that way!  People in those countries are putting their lives on the line for the RIGHT TO VOTE and people in our country DON'T VOTE because "I don't like either candidate".  Well, get involved and be a candidate or support one you DO like, but DON"T NOT VOTE!  That's the quickest and surest way to misery that I can imagine.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


well said picos mom
One thing i will say about Bush is he really is a sincere guy you can see it when he speaks he speaks from his heart. Whether Iraq had nukes or not they still were funding terrorism they still were abusing there people , any chance they would have had Saddam would have tried to destroy America! Bush is the right man for this Country at this time. I too was sick to my stomach until we had the results from florida and Ohio................


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm just worried. Unfortunately, on Monday, I lost my job, based on the economy in NYC. It scares me to think that I lost my job due to the fact that the current administration has reneged on its promises of the entire financial aid after 9/11 and things don't look to get any better in the near future. I voted for Kerry on Tuesday in the hopes that a new administration might help things here in NYC and improve my chances of finding a new job/career.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 4 2004, 08:31 PM
> *I am sure I am going to get snapped on.  But just an outsiders view
> 
> Kaley, you raise some very interesting matters indeed!  Seeing media coverage here and in the US I have to agree with you about censorship.  And who do we think is running the Media - the big corporations do!!  Media shows what media wants to show.  As for international news coverage, the only international news coverage I have ever noticed in the US is if it involves the US and even that coverage is what 30 seconds? maybe a minute? Correct me if I am wrong on this.  Ignorance is bliss, as they say and that is exactly what the American government is doing making sure they have an insular society. Sad  indeed
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Marilyn, No "snapping" here.... I agree with you 1000%


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ania_@Nov 4 2004, 04:02 AM
> *I dont want to say that Bush is an Idiiot.... <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14790*


[/QUOTE]
Okay, I then I will...Bush is an idiot.  
There, I've made my peace...









~Elegant


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Nov 4 2004, 08:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I then I will...Bush is an idiot.  
There, I've made my peace...









~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14953
[/B][/QUOTE]
Bush is not a idiot .take into consideration ,he does not act alone he is a mans man and is steadfast , i know it is very easy to take popshots from the sidelines.as americans we have that right BUT it doesnt make it right thats my peace







~ Denise


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Bush is an idiot. He can't even speak his own native tongue. What the heck does that say? He's mentally retarded...ok, I'll go with that.

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Everyone knows he is a puppet...to Cheney, Bush Sr., the devil, it's all good... -_- 

~Elegant


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Nov 4 2004, 08:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Bush is not a idiot .take into consideration ,he does not act alone he is a mans man and is steadfast , i know it is very easy to take popshots from the sidelines.as americans we have that right BUT it doesnt make it right thats my peace







~ Denise
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14954
[/B][/QUOTE]







ok if you say so you got your opinion as it isi dont think name calling is very mature though


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 4 2004, 05:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Got that right









~Elegant


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

This is an excerpt from an article in the local paper that sums things up for me....

If you're black, gay, poor, Jewish or a woman (not necessarily all at once), you can expect to be completey forgotten by this administration.
When I look objectively at this country, the main issues facing us are terrorism, the economy, education, jobs, and health care. These issues affect each of us so they would obviously be themost important in chossing the president, right? Wrong.
Bush's campaign strategy targeted their base voters. They missed millions of Evangelical Christians in 2000. They didn't forget them this time around and his plan worked perfectly. They used the issue of banning gay marriage to bring out their base. This drove up voter turnout among right-wing Christian Evangelicals.
Most of them believe "moral values" are themost serious issues facing our nation today. Only 18% of the electorate who considered "more values" the most important issue voted for Kerry, while Bush recieved 70%. We live in a sad world when the voice of morality has become George Bush.
This is a quote from Barack Obama at the Democratic National Convention that sums up what values we should best be following:
"If there's a child on the south side of Chicago who can't read, that matters to me, even if it's not my child. If there's a senior citizen somewhere who can't pay for her perscriptions and has to choose between medicine and rent, that makes my life poorer, even if it's not my grandmother...It's that fundamental belief, I am my brother's keeper, I am my sister's keeper, that makes this country work. It's what allows us to pursue our dreams , yet still come together as a single American family." Too bad President Bush won't hold true to any of these American values.



Also, you may say that Bush isn't an idiot on his own, but I have proof that he is:
Bush Answer


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Also, you may say that Bush isn't an idiot on his own, but I have proof that he is:
> Bush Answer[/B]












I watched that.... it was pretty bad...he either had NO idea what it meant...or the question REALLY through him off and he just could not find the right words







Either way...he really should have taken a deep breath and collected himself instead of rambling about....(even the people in the audience were snickering in the background...and they are not supposed to make a sound!)








He is not very good at BS'ing...obviously...


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

All of you who voted for Bush were fed nothing but propaganda. And you WILL regreat that some time in the next four years. 

No offense to anyone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Britanny Lot, Very well said. I agree with you. I am really trying to put this defeat behind me and get over it since Bush is our nation's leader..... not easy for me to do but I am really trying. The outcome is indeed so sad.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 4 2004, 07:31 PM
> *I am sure I am going to get snapped on.  But just an outsiders view
> 
> Kaley, you raise some very interesting matters indeed!  Seeing media coverage here and in the US I have to agree with you about censorship.  And who do we think is running the Media - the big corporations do!!  Media shows what media wants to show.  As for international news coverage, the only international news coverage I have ever noticed in the US is if it involves the US and even that coverage is what 30 seconds? maybe a minute? Correct me if I am wrong on this.   Ignorance is bliss, as they say and that is exactly what the American government is doing making sure they have an insular society. Sad  indeed
> ...


[/QUOTE]


they all have there speeches written for them, you may have your opinion about Bush thats fine but in my eyes he was the best of the 2!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Nov 4 2004, 02:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too have a degree in Political Science. Kaley, what you are forgetting is, we have been hit.. Pearl Harbor.. which is interesting because we got hit by Japan but went to war with Germany. Which is a lot like what happened this time around. 

What I don't understand is this:

President Bush didn't wake up and say, 'I'm going to declare war today. There is nothing any of the other branches can say about it.' 

Our country is based on a check and balance system. The Senate supported going to war with Iraq. Kerry voted FOR war in Iraq. You can't just blame Bush for the war, at least blame the whole administration (meaning both parites). There had to have been good reason *most of which has not been made public which lead to this horrible war. Not only republicans could have made this happen. 

Obviously I am not for war, but since the beginning our country has helped other countries in need. This is what we have done in the past and are doing now. 

Homeland security is a hot issue right now, as well is it should be. It should ALWAYS be. We are just lucky this didn't happen while Clinton was in office, could you imagine... there he would be concetrating on not getting impeached for being a dumb @*# when a horrible attack could have happened...think about that....

just my 50cents!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14878
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay i know how the country works.. and i am well aware of Pearl Harbor but yet i find your example to be a weak one.. more and more declassification papers are showing us how aware that administration was of the attack... There is a say about presidents... not always true but yet very close... what can u expect of a Republican president? war and money ...Democrats? Women anyhow im not trying to make anyone mad...

at the end of the day he was re -elected and we are just screwed so we have to make the best of it... what other choice do we have?

can u believe the international press are asking the world .. if we have 59+ million stupid people in america~? jajajajja i thought it was quite on the dot... h34r:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i just think its soo weird how soooo many people support kerry---but he didnt even win. 


i voted for bush!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 5 2004, 10:41 AM
> *i just think its soo weird how soooo many people support kerry---but he didnt even win.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL i agree Cathy its true he did not win and BUsh won the national poll
one of the first Presidents ever to have such a high number

i also want to say that some people who believe Michael Moore the M'ron
are alittle wet behind the ears to believe that Bush or any president for that matter would have knowledge of 9/11 and allow this to happen, its just Bull 
You dont have to like Bush you just need to support your country and the troops that are fighting for us....anyway im done with this one

just read this article from the post today


CULPRITS IN THE KERRY CAMP 




JOHN Kerry campaign insiders are blaming some of the high-profile people surrounding the candidate for helping President Bush win re-election. 
A prime target of the finger-pointers is Kerry's filmmaker daughter Alexandra, who made a splash at the Cannes Film Festival last spring when she appeared on the red carpet in a see-through dress. She then hired a pricey publicist at powerhouse agency PMK — on her dad's dime, sources say — and went on the campaign trail. 

But insiders snipe that all she did was rack up major expenses. "She had an entourage of five people with her everywhere she went," one Kerry confidant sniffed to PAGE SIX's Jared Paul Stern. "A hairdresser, makeup artist, publicist and two assistants. It ended up costing something like $8,000 a month. And she didn't exactly do anything." 

"These accusations are categorically false," Alexandra's rep retorts. "The campaign is accountable to taxpayers and would never pay for anything inappropriate. And the candidates' children would never be sent on the campaign trail by themselves." 

Hip-hop hero Sean Combs and his much-ballyhooed "Vote or Die" campaign has also come under fire after young voters stayed away in droves. 

"He was just a nuisance," sneers our Kerry snitch. "The whole thing was a joke. No one outside of New York or L.A. gives a hoot about this guy. All he did was get himself press." 

Meanwhile, TV pundit George Stephanopoulos says Kerry's main problem was a failure to connect with the common man. Speaking at Women's Wear Daily's CEO summit at the Ritz Carlton in Battery Park City yesterday, Stephanopoulos cracked, "He has seven houses, is married to a billionaire and has French relatives." 

Of course, a fair amount of bile is being directed at Kerry's wife, Teresa Heinz, while others blame the fact that Kerry did not get rid of Bill Clinton loyalist Terry McAuliffe as Democratic National Committee chairman despite his top advisers' wishes. 

McAuliffe was seen as too loyal to Clinton, who is also being fingered as a detrimental influence. As The Post's Vince Morris reported yesterday, some analysts say Clinton actually "energized" the Republicans. Of course, the same experts said Al Gore would have won four years ago if he had only used Clinton more on the hustings.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Nov 5 2004, 11:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i agree Cathy its true he did not win and BUsh won the national poll
one of the first Presidents ever to have such a high number

i also want to say that some people who believe Michael Moore the M'ron
are alittle wet behind the ears to believe that Bush or any president for that matter would have knowledge of 9/11 and allow this to happen, its just Bull 
You dont have to like Bush you just need to support your country and the troops that are fighting for us....anyway im done with this one

just read this article from the post today


CULPRITS IN THE KERRY CAMP 




JOHN Kerry campaign insiders are blaming some of the high-profile people surrounding the candidate for helping President Bush win re-election. 
A prime target of the finger-pointers is Kerry's filmmaker daughter Alexandra, who made a splash at the Cannes Film Festival last spring when she appeared on the red carpet in a see-through dress. She then hired a pricey publicist at powerhouse agency PMK — on her dad's dime, sources say — and went on the campaign trail. 

But insiders snipe that all she did was rack up major expenses. "She had an entourage of five people with her everywhere she went," one Kerry confidant sniffed to PAGE SIX's Jared Paul Stern. "A hairdresser, makeup artist, publicist and two assistants. It ended up costing something like $8,000 a month. And she didn't exactly do anything." 

"These accusations are categorically false," Alexandra's rep retorts. "The campaign is accountable to taxpayers and would never pay for anything inappropriate. And the candidates' children would never be sent on the campaign trail by themselves." 

Hip-hop hero Sean Combs and his much-ballyhooed "Vote or Die" campaign has also come under fire after young voters stayed away in droves. 

"He was just a nuisance," sneers our Kerry snitch. "The whole thing was a joke. No one outside of New York or L.A. gives a hoot about this guy. All he did was get himself press." 

Meanwhile, TV pundit George Stephanopoulos says Kerry's main problem was a failure to connect with the common man. Speaking at Women's Wear Daily's CEO summit at the Ritz Carlton in Battery Park City yesterday, Stephanopoulos cracked, "He has seven houses, is married to a billionaire and has French relatives." 

Of course, a fair amount of bile is being directed at Kerry's wife, Teresa Heinz, while others blame the fact that Kerry did not get rid of Bill Clinton loyalist Terry McAuliffe as Democratic National Committee chairman despite his top advisers' wishes. 

McAuliffe was seen as too loyal to Clinton, who is also being fingered as a detrimental influence. As The Post's Vince Morris reported yesterday, some analysts say Clinton actually "energized" the Republicans. Of course, the same experts said Al Gore would have won four years ago if he had only used Clinton more on the hustings.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15003
[/B][/QUOTE]
Amen!


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

"okay so don't snap at me.. but what the media shows here makes people believe many things that may be different from the truth... we have the worse kind of censorship.. we censor ourselves... i guess critizing people for their lack of information or lack of will to look further.. i have friends in Europe arguing if THEY have the wrong view or AMERICANS are just too close minded.. and maybe WE are.. we live in a make believe world.. and feeling secure comes.. from our fears.. they play with our fears and the fact remains ...

we are so unsafe we are so hated.. we are so doomed"

YOU COULDNT BE MORE RIGHT ON THAT. THE TRUTH IS, ONLY SMART PEOPLE KNOW THAT.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 5 2004, 09:01 AM
> *i also want to say that some people who believe  Michael Moore the M'ron
> are alittle wet behind the ears to believe that Bush or any president for that matter would have knowledge of 9/11 and allow this to happen, its just Bull
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15003*


[/QUOTE]



yeah, im still a little pissed off at Sylvia Brown (www.sylviabrowne.com) for not telling us about 9/11. she _Claims_ that she wasnt given that information.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 5 2004, 12:58 PM
> *Okay, I have to say my peace about this...
> 
> However you voted, whether it was for Bush or Kerry, be glad you have the right to vote.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Very well said


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think I am over it as well believe it or not. I am happy that the stem cell research proposition passed here in CA.










~Elegant


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 5 2004, 07:05 PM
> *I think I am over it as well believe it or not.  I am happy that the stem cell research proposition passed here in CA.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
well im glad to see you are over it


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 5 2004, 06:08 PM
> *Sorry couldnt resist this one
> 
> Maltese magnet  Drop bones not bombs
> ...


[/QUOTE]
cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Nov 5 2004, 09:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15118
[/B][/QUOTE]


CUTE!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 5 2004, 10:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


CUTE!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15126
[/B][/QUOTE]
very cute wouldnt it great if we could all just live in peace and treat each other like we would be treated?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 4 2004, 10:45 AM
> *Bush won because he never waivered..Many people do like him for his courage and strength the 9/11 was a horrific sickening event for us all and he came through for us .  My way of thinking was that Bush needs to complete this journey and another 4 years will bring us back.  Kerry was way to weak for us to entrust our lives in his hands the stakes are too high, I voted for a president i felt can protect the country, i certainly didnt and don't feel either one of them would and will do anything for this economy, but i felt that we needed to have the strongest man lead us to our safety & freedom again
> Kerry in my eyes was not that Man
> Bush was
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Maxismom:
You certainly hit the nail on the head.
Another reason I'm glad he won is...it sent a message to Osama that we are sticking with the 'man with the plan' who will stand his ground, and we as Americans are not going to let him or his terrorists threaten us. 
If you recall, Osama made a video just prior to the election, and in it he threatened to terrorize any state that voted for Bush...well, DUH...isn't he after the whole United States anyway???????????????? He is such an evil







SICKO


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15003
[/QUOTE]



yeah, im still a little pissed off at Sylvia Brown (www.sylviabrowne.com) for not telling us about 9/11. she _Claims_ that she wasnt given that information.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15044
[/QUOTE]

Dr. Cathy...you are soooo funny. LOL :lol: Sylvia Brown !!!! 
I have watched her a lot on the Montel show, and often wondered "If she is soooo psychic, why hasn't she won the Powerball??????????"
I also remember her making a prediction that the POPE was going to die in December of 2001. Isn't he still around? yepper


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy+Nov 5 2004, 03:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, im still a little pissed off at Sylvia Brown (www.sylviabrowne.com) for not telling us about 9/11. she _Claims_ that she wasnt given that information.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15044
[/B][/QUOTE]
did silvia browne say bush would win or kerry?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15003


I have watched her a lot on the Montel show, and often wondered "If she is soooo psychic, why hasn't she won the Powerball??????????"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15227
[/QUOTE]


Lol! :lol: I do like to watch her on the Montel show though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Sylvia Brown !!!!
> I have watched her a lot on the Montel show, and often wondered "If she is soooo psychic, why hasn't she won the Powerball??????????"
> I also remember her making a prediction that the POPE was going to die in December of 2001. Isn't he still around?  yepper
> 
> ...



















That is REALLY funny!!!


----------

